# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  ترازم پایینه چیکار کنم؟

## amir.h

سلام...
بچه ها من به طور میانگین روزی 4 ساعت مطالعه دارم ولی به شدت توی درسای اختصاصی به خصوص ریاضی فیزیک مشکل دارم
مشکل از منه یا سوالای قلم چی؟
ناامید شدم :Yahoo (12):  :Yahoo (12):  :Yahoo (12):

----------


## Mr.Dr

درصدات چنده؟ تو ریاضی و فیزیک چی؟
 :Yahoo (117):

----------


## amir.h

> درصدات چنده؟ تو ریاضی و فیزیک چی؟


ادب 70
دین 90
عربی40
زبان83
ریاضی36
فیزیک38
شیمی40
زیست50
تو چیکار کردی داداش؟

----------


## dow

وقتی با این درصد ها برای شما پایین هست ما چه کنیم با درصد هایی که خودشون رو بکوشن برسن به 30 :Yahoo (31):

----------


## Mr.Dr

> ادب 70
> دین 90
> عربی40
> زبان83
> ریاضی36
> فیزیک38
> شیمی40
> زیست50
> تو چیکار کردی داداش؟


کارنامم که نیومده هنوز ...
ولی اینا :
زیست : 100
شیمی : 77
فیزیک : 60
ریاضی : 63

----------


## amir.h

> کارنامم که نیومده هنوز ...
> ولی اینا :
> زیست : 100
> شیمی : 77
> فیزیک : 60
> ریاضی : 63


آقا وجدانا چطور میخونی؟
چند ساعت؟

----------


## mahdi100

زیست:70
عربی:80
زمین 50
زیاضی و فیزیک 50
زبان 77
دینی90

----------


## Mr.Dr

> آقا وجدانا چطور میخونی؟
> چند ساعت؟


کمه، ولی شاید باورت نشه!
روزای مدرسه 3:30 - 4:30
پنج شنبه و جمعه : 6-7

----------


## amir.h

> کمه، ولی شاید باورت نشه!
> روزای مدرسه 3:30 - 4:30
> پنج شنبه و جمعه : 6-7


آقا کتابات چین خدایی؟

----------


## amir.h

> زیست:70
> عربی:80
> زمین 50
> زیاضی و فیزیک 50
> زبان 77
> دینی90


تراز؟

----------


## mahdi100

> تراز؟


7650

----------


## ali7893

> سلام...
> بچه ها من به طور میانگین روزی 4 ساعت مطالعه دارم ولی به شدت توی درسای اختصاصی به خصوص ریاضی فیزیک مشکل دارم
> مشکل از منه یا سوالای قلم چی؟
> ناامید شدم


من فیزیک 80 و شیمی هم 80  زدم بنظرم سوالای سالای قبلو حل کن کمک میکنه من این دو هفته اصن نمیخوندم

----------


## Fatemeh76

> من فیزیک 80 و شیمی هم 80  زدم بنظرم سوالای سالای قبلو حل کن کمک میکنه من این دو هفته اصن نمیخوندم


درس نخونده 80% بزنی خیلیه... :Yahoo (77): 
آفرین... :Y (736):

----------


## amir.h

آقا یکی بگه من واقعا احمقم؟ :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19): 
دارم دیوونه میشم :Y (691):  :Y (691):  :Y (636):  :Y (514):  :Y (457):

----------


## ali7893

> آقا یکی بگه من واقعا احمقم؟
> دارم دیوونه میشم


درصدات که خوبه برا فیزیک ریاضی تست بزن تیبای مختلف سوالارو یاد بگیر

----------


## dorsa20

> آقا یکی بگه من واقعا احمقم؟
> دارم دیوونه میشم





نه تو این تاپیکو زدی که بهت کمک کنه یا بدترت یا اینکه خودتو الکی مقایسه کنی؟؟؟؟

----------


## shaahin

من بعد از چهار سال رفتن به قلم چی ، برای رسیدن به ترازهای تا حدود 6900 کافیه شما شدیدا درس بخونید همین ، ولی برای 7000 به بالا علاوه بر شدید خوندن خیلی عوامل دخیل خواهد بود ،پایه درسی ، هوش ، نحوه مطالعه و منابع و... واقعا برای یه همچین ترازی حتی خانواده و دوستان و علاقه به درس هم تاثیر گزاره ، البته من با تقلب و این جور بچه بازیها کاری ندارم من منظورم تراز مردونه گرفتنه که باهاش کنکورت تضمینه ، بعدم یک بار دوبار تراز بالا گرفتن نه ، پیوسته...

----------


## Fighter_queen

یکی به من کمک کنه نمیدونم اصن چرا اینجوری شدم توی خونه کموبیش خوب میخونم ولی وقتی میرم سرجلسه آزمون نمیتونم روی سولا خوب 

فکرکنم وفقط 20درصد ازچیزایی که بلدم (ویا حتی کمتر)رو میتونم ازشون سرآزمون استفاده کنم ودرصدایی که میارم اصلن قابل قبول نیستن دربرابر 

چیزایی که خوندم یا بلدم .درواقع حتی نمیتونم خوب به سوال داده شده توجه کنم وببینم دقیق چی خاسته شده فقط ازترس اینکه وقت کم نیارم 

اولین گزینه ای که بهش نزدیکتره رو میزنم.دارم دیونه میشم باور کنید مطالب رو بلدم وحتی خیلی هم خوب واسه بقیه توضیحشون میدم مثلا ریاضیم 

خیلی خوبه همه هم قبول دارن ولی سرآزمون نمیتونم اصلا فکر کنمو جواب بدم وکافیه یه سوال یکم توش ایده باشه...درواقع فقط میتونم سوالارو 

سطحی بخونمو ازشون رد شم ولی  نباید اینطور باشه چون واقعا بلدمشون ولی نمیدونم چرا...

اصلا انقدربااین کارم گندزدم به آزمونام (این دومیش بود..)که دیگه کسی بهم امید نداره...حتی خودمم کم کم دارم به عقلم شک میکنم...

----------


## Sarah_sediqi

> یکی به من کمک کنه نمیدونم اصن چرا اینجوری شدم توی خونه کموبیش خوب میخونم ولی وقتی میرم سرجلسه آزمون نمیتونم روی سولا خوب 
> 
> فکرکنم وفقط 20درصد ازچیزایی که بلدم (ویا حتی کمتر)رو میتونم ازشون سرآزمون استفاده کنم ودرصدایی که میارم اصلن قابل قبول نیستن دربرابر 
> 
> چیزایی که خوندم یا بلدم .درواقع حتی نمیتونم خوب به سوال داده شده توجه کنم وببینم دقیق چی خاسته شده فقط ازترس اینکه وقت کم نیارم 
> 
> اولین گزینه ای که بهش نزدیکتره رو میزنم.دارم دیونه میشم باور کنید مطالب رو بلدم وحتی خیلی هم خوب واسه بقیه توضیحشون میدم مثلا ریاضیم 
> 
> خیلی خوبه همه هم قبول دارن ولی سرآزمون نمیتونم اصلا فکر کنمو جواب بدم وکافیه یه سوال یکم توش ایده باشه...درواقع فقط میتونم سوالارو 
> ...


وای منم همینطور:'(( فارغالتحصیلم گفتم دیگ امسال بدترین ترازم 6000 ولی هر دو دفعه همینو اوردم :'((( یکی بگه چیکار کنمم :Yahoo (2):

----------


## amir.h

> یکی به من کمک کنه نمیدونم اصن چرا اینجوری شدم توی خونه کموبیش خوب میخونم ولی وقتی میرم سرجلسه آزمون نمیتونم روی سولا خوب 
> 
> فکرکنم وفقط 20درصد ازچیزایی که بلدم (ویا حتی کمتر)رو میتونم ازشون سرآزمون استفاده کنم ودرصدایی که میارم اصلن قابل قبول نیستن دربرابر 
> 
> چیزایی که خوندم یا بلدم .درواقع حتی نمیتونم خوب به سوال داده شده توجه کنم وببینم دقیق چی خاسته شده فقط ازترس اینکه وقت کم نیارم 
> 
> اولین گزینه ای که بهش نزدیکتره رو میزنم.دارم دیونه میشم باور کنید مطالب رو بلدم وحتی خیلی هم خوب واسه بقیه توضیحشون میدم مثلا ریاضیم 
> 
> خیلی خوبه همه هم قبول دارن ولی سرآزمون نمیتونم اصلا فکر کنمو جواب بدم وکافیه یه سوال یکم توش ایده باشه...درواقع فقط میتونم سوالارو 
> ...





> وای منم همینطور:'(( فارغالتحصیلم گفتم دیگ امسال بدترین ترازم 6000 ولی هر دو دفعه همینو اوردم :'((( یکی بگه چیکار کنمم


مشکل منم همینه

----------


## rez657

45
می دونین چیکار کنین ب وقت فکر نکنین وقت مال کسی یه ک قراره 100 بزنه ن منو شما پس نگران وقت نباشین هرچی بلدین خیلی ریلکس بنویس :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Egotist

> سلام...
> بچه ها من به طور میانگین روزی 4 ساعت مطالعه دارم ولی به شدت توی درسای اختصاصی به خصوص ریاضی فیزیک مشکل دارم
> مشکل از منه یا سوالای قلم چی؟
> ناامید شدم


4ساعت ی خورده کمه 

تست بزن ، تیپ میاد دستت

----------


## Ultra

> سلام...
> بچه ها من به طور میانگین روزی 4 ساعت مطالعه دارم ولی به شدت توی درسای اختصاصی به خصوص ریاضی فیزیک مشکل دارم
> مشکل از منه یا سوالای قلم چی؟
> ناامید شدم


iq ریاضی تجربی گاج رو تهیه کن
مشکلت حل میشه

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

منم با اینکه فارغ التحصیلم نمیدونم چرا ترازم تو قلم چی بالا نمیره :Yahoo (2): 

اصن نمیدونم چرا اینطوری میشه ولی تا حالا ترازم ب 6000 نرسیده

----------


## Amiiin

امان از زیست !

----------


## saeedkh76

> سلام...
> بچه ها من به طور میانگین روزی 4 ساعت مطالعه دارم ولی به شدت توی درسای اختصاصی به خصوص ریاضی فیزیک مشکل دارم
> مشکل از منه یا سوالای قلم چی؟
> ناامید شدم


اگه فارغ اتاحصیلی که 4 خیلی کمه
حداقل باید 2 برابرش کنی
خب برا این که بفهمی مشکل از توئه یا سوالات قلمچی برو ت. کارنامه دومی که رو سایت کانون هس و ببین تو در درس چنتا از سوالای آسون رو از دست دادی
اگه زیاد باشه مشکل از توئه و اگه کم خب مشکل هم از توئه هم از کانون

----------

